# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Προβλημα με Αντλια νερου LOWARA DOC

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! εχω το εξης προβλημα με την συγκεκριμενη αντλια ! Οταν την τροφοδοτω πεφτει κατευθειαν η ασφαλεια (δεν υπαρχει Δ.Δ.Ε.) Ανοιγοντας την  http://postimg.org/image/o2fbmhz3h/  παρατηρησα υγρασια μεσα στην συνδεσμολογια και τις κλεμες να εχουν τα χαλια που βλεπετε στην φωτογραφια ! την καθαρισα ,αλλαξα τις κλεμες και την ξανασυναρμολογησα ! Στη πρωτη δοκιμη επεσε παλι η ασφαλεια ,στην δευτερη πηγε να ξεκινησει λιγο το μοτερ και μετα παλι επεσε η ασφαλεια ! 
Αυτο που παρατηρησα με το beeper ειναι οτι υπαρχει αγωγιμοτητα μεταξυ της φασης και της γειωσης ! Μηπως φταιει αυτο και εχει καει το μοτερ ; 
Αυτος ο πυκνωτης τι ρολο παιζει που ειναι συνδεδεμενος παραλληλα με τον ουδετερο ; (ετσι φαινεται τουλαχιστον οτι ειναι παραλληλα συνδεδεμενος γιατι το ακρο του πυκνωτη παει προς το ιδιο μερος των τυλιγματων του μοτερ εκει που ειναι και ο ουδετερος )

----------


## diony

Ο πυκνωτής συνδέεται σε σειρά με τη βοηθητική περιέλιξη του κινητήρα λόγω του ότι είναι μονοφασικός
Για να βραχυκυκλώνει σημαίνει πέρασε υγρασία ,θέλει συνεργείο για να ελέγξουν και τα στεγανά εκτός της περιέλιξης

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά το νερό πρέπει να το πήρε από κάτω από την φτερωτή (τσιμούχα) εισήχθηκε νερό στο τύλιγμα και το κατέστρεψε . είναι μπελάς να φτιαχτεί , όπου εκτός την περιέλιξη που έχει φασαρία πρέπει να μην έχει φθαρεί και ο άξονας όπου ακουμπάει η τσιμούχα κτλ . θα είναι ανασφαλές από εκεί και ύστερα .

Και για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα .. για πείτε μου για την παρακάτω αντλία πως διάολο δουλεύει αυτή?
http://www.special-products.gr/gr/ypovrixia-antlia.php

λέει ...
Ηλεκτρομαγνητικής τεχνολογίας 
Δεν έχει ρουλεμάν !!
η Γρανάζια , λειτουργεί με την ηλεκτρομαγνητική κίνηση ενός εμβόλου !!και έτσι δεν έχει τις φθορές που έχουν οι κοινές αντλίες ...

δηλαδή αυτό το πράγμα έχει ένα έμβολο μέσα και εξωτερικά έχει την περιέλιξη? όπως οι απλές βαλβίδες ? ... και πως γίνεται το σκαμπανέβασμα του εμβόλου?

----------


## diony

Συμφωνώ και εγώ πως η επισκευή ειδικά των μικρών αντλιών είναι ασύμφορη και θα έχεις την αγωνία πέτυχε –δεν πέτυχε ,πιο καλά να κοιτούσες για καινούρια μπορεί να σου βγει και στα ίδια χρήματα

----------


## christakosxo

σε καμια περιπτωση παντως δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να βραχυκυκλωνει το τυλιγμα που παει στη φαση με την γειωση ; σωστα ; αρα σιγουρα φταιει το μοτερ ;

----------


## diony

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να σου δείχνει διαρροή με γείωση ,ακόμη και η στάμπα από τα άλατα που άφησε το νερό όταν στέγνωσε ,δείχνει ότι βουτήχτηκαν όλα στο νερό τώρα επειδή και το φλοτέρ έχει γείωση αν βλέπω καλά στη φωτογραφία μπορεί και αυτό να βραχυκυκλώνει, αλλά είναι λίγο απίθανο ,αποσύνδεσε το από την κλέμμα και μέτρησε με το ωμόμετρο στην πιο μεγάλη κλίμακα χωριστά το μοτέρ και χωριστά το φλοτέρ , μην το βάλεις στην πρίζα , το μοτέρ με τόσο νερό που πήρε αποκλείεται να επέζησε

----------


## christakosxo

δεν φταιει το φλοτερ ,το αποσυνδεσα ! παντως ειναι απαραδεκτο για τα 200 ευρω που κοστιζει να μην αντεχει απο αποψη στεγανοτητας ! Το πιο βασικο αυτο ειναι σε μια αντλια ! Εχετε να προτεινετε καποια καλη και οικονομικη αντλια ;

----------


## diony

Η μάρκα που έχεις είναι επώνυμη και βγάζει αξιόπιστες αντλίες και για βιομηχανική χρήση , το μειονέκτημα σε όλες τις βυθιζόμενες είναι από τη στιγμή που θα φθαρεί το στεγανό  και πάρουν νερό στα τυλίγματα τελειώνουν όλα.

----------

